# Getting close



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Just about done with the railroad, have little more landscaping to do then I can start with the small things.








Top siding is Wahsatch, lower siding is Echo.








New sidings at Wahsatch, need some ballast.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! I am impressed you've even got a lawn mower crossing! Very nice layout and execution. 

Chas


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Looking at that I'm thinking that Marty's weekend may need to include a tour of other layouts in the area!! Marty needs to arrainge for the bus to transport all of us to these great looking layouts!!! Boy would that be a great weekend then!!! Marty shouldn't be allowed to have ALL the fun!!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

_Very _impressive indeed!! I look forward to seeing more of your layout as it progresses!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott 
I am all for it. many folks come on thrusday and Friday, maybe line up car pools with directions. 
The best thing is to line up a time so the owners don't have to sit all weekend waiting to see who comes and when. 

Now you see why I have to get my RR in order. it looks like a mud hole with piles of rocks everywhere. the rest of the club has perfect grrs.
If your coming from the west get ahold of Jerry Barns


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking set-up. Lots of nice civil engineering work in there.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive. Not only does the layout look teriffic, the landscaping is superb. 

Randy


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the nice reply's, I'll be glad when it's done I'mm getting to old for this. I'll be able to sit back with a cold ice tea and run. 








UP extra running pass Echo station.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Don that last picture is a great one. 

Marty..... If you start a tour day it will be come Marty's Week instead of Maryt's Week end. 

Guess I will have to pack Monday, Leave Tuesday Arrive Wednesday and tour Thursday run trains Fri Sat and Sun


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think lining up a day to car pool and see maybe 3 or 4 would be well worth it. 
Maybe Don can take the ball and line it up. 
Richards is the other way so it can be serpeate time.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Very nice and well thought out rail road. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

That is a Jewel [/b]of a railroad,*BEAUTIFUL* just * BEAUTIFUL* !!!I understand where you are coming from about getting to old,I just spent 4 hours just in my front yard 95 degrees,100% humidity and it's not even raining, That's a full time job year long around here let alone building a garden RR in my back yard Geez how I want to... but it would just be to much up keep.I'll just have to sit back and enjoy yours for now..I say it once more just unbelievable Beautiful!!!


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

OOOOOOH, now that's BEAUTIFUL! Nice work!! I love how you integrated the retaining wall blocks in with the lawn & slope! Well done!


----------

